# 50 Things They Never Told You About Being a Chef



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I just finished reading one of the best articles on what to expect when entering the food industry as a chef. Thought I'd share..

http://www.plateonline.com/MembersOnly/webNews/details.aspx?item=40735#

complete list:


I can vouch for at least 44 of them.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

think i will show this list to my therapist and he will say "wow your are cured"


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

pollopicu,  your list could double as a job description!    

if I may add # 51.......

you will get your ass kicked, handed to you and kissed on any given day.

funny stuff...thanks

joey


----------



## wvman2374 (Nov 11, 2012)

No. 27 is my favorite, and oh so true...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

#20

First kitchen concept I taught the hubs was prep (he runs around saying mise in front of his friends now) and I do give him credit for wanting to help, but why oh why does he stand right where I need to be (EVERY TIME!).

It's like he studied my recipes and made schematics so he will know where I will need to be next.....

Made him watch a bunch of Top Chef quickfires and it helped not one bit.

So I continue to cook and he continues to stand and when I have to reach around him to grab a knife /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif he has learned to move, lol.

mimi


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

13,20,and 37.


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

I was going to disagree with #1 about an hour ago seeing as it's been a solid two months since a cut or burn

Then some rogue split pea soup splashed out of the Cambro as I was transferring it. #1 is again confirmed


----------

